# Zippy's babies...expected 1, got 3!



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Zippy had babies this morning! She is a FF, and I thought she would have a single...she wasn't THAT big! She had one, and then laid down to have another...then ANOTHER! :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: Mama and babies all doing well. I added a 'before birth this am, udder pic' - what do you think for a FF??


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww, what pretty babies, and so colorful. Mom's udder looks really nice.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

wow what awesome colouring on the babies! i want the middle one!!
LW


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

I love the babies. I love that one is white, one is black, and one is half white and black. Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww..they are beautiful ...congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Zippy is one good girl, to have 3 instead of 1 and not look preggy is something else!
I'm thinking that the littlest black baby is the doe? All 3 are adorable! And you got a white one and a black one and an "in between one" B/W!! I like her udder! Wait another 2-3 weeks and you'll really see her potential once shes producing for 2 hungry boys and their sister.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! Congrats! Those FF sometimes are really hard to tell how many they're going to have.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are so pretty congrats on the new babies.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

That is fabulous! what a nice surprise! Healthy kids are great to get!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! Kids are cute!

Udder looks nice so far!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. The black and white one (buck, I'm guessing) is beautiful! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

B/W indeed! Love their colors! Congrats!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are adorable! Loving the color scheme.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, I love suprises like that. And beautiful ones at that.


----------

